# Updated Pics- DSLR



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

A bit rusty but here are the best of the batch.






























































































































































































cc


----------



## Frigid Blue (Feb 12, 2011)

Excellent photos and fish! How large are the F. rostratus, O. lithobates and P. milomo? Mine are males for sure, but they do not have nearly as much colour as yours.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

really nice,thanks for sharing.
whats number nine,with the orange underside?


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice set of pics and fish! Tfs! Btw, how big is your tank?


----------



## seattle_530 (Mar 6, 2007)

newforestrob said:


> really nice,thanks for sharing.
> whats number nine,with the orange underside?


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1360


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

=D> =D>


----------



## hungryhungryNIMBO (Nov 28, 2011)

Whats the fish pictured above the C.Loach in pic #3?


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Excellent pics. =D>


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Beauties !! I would also like to know the size of your Rostratus.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

They look like they belong in a magazine.


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks all for the responses. I dont want you all to get the idea that every fish in my tank are mint and fully colored. These are the best examples in the tank at this time...1 month from now it may be another group that stands out more. I would post pics of all the collection but it is time consuming and anyway who wants to see beaten and lacklustor fish pics :lol:



Frigid Blue said:


> Excellent photos and fish! How large are the F. rostratus, O. lithobates and P. milomo? Mine are males for sure, but they do not have nearly as much colour as yours.


Fossie ~ 6-7in
O litho in th epic is ~3.5-4in but I have a beaten up larger male that is fully colored at ~ 4.5-5+in
Milmo 5in- male but no color yet...good thing is he still looks cool w/o dominant color.

*Seattle* thanks for answering *ncw*'s question. it is a Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli)

*angeljin17*- 180 gallon U can see full tank pics here from last year i think
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

*hungryhungryNIMBO* - if you are talkin gabout the half body blue in the background then it is a electric blue. If you are talking about the brown fish to upper right it is young male Aul. Stuartgranti Maleri Island

*drexel187* - See response to *Frigid*

*smitty* - thanks but I dont even come close to some of the semi professional folks in here...but I enjoy trying 8)

cc


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

Very Nice Photo's Crazy, you've come a long way grasshopper. Thank you for sharing, :thumb:


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

=D>


----------

